# Ovulation tests



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering which ones you have all used and what you felt about them as I am preparing to stock up big style - all feedback on this very welcomed.  Thanks.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Consultant told us not to use OPK's...said they're not always accurate, only detect LH surge so doesn't actually tell whether you ovulating or not...and also that they take all spontaniety out of sex & turn lovemaking into babymaking....his advice was to have as much jiggy from cd10 onwards (every day if no swimmer problems, or at least every other day)...
Also, if you've PCOS and/or on clomid, they can both effect the results of OPKs

That's just my opinion & the advice I was given...

Sorry, not really answered your actual question !!

Temp charting & knowing your own body symptoms (eg cervical position and mucus) are much better (and cheaper !!) indicators...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Natasha I have heard that before with PCOS/PCO - hmmmm esp unsure as startign Clomid next month as you know!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Still interested in hearing what people think and how they have got on with them.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi there,

I have used them for about 4 months now with no luck yet!!!! I find the clear blue great they give you a nice smiley face!!!
As Natasha said they do not really give a true picture as to wether or not you are releasing the egg but it gives a little hope anyway. I now know when I am ovulating as I am that used to the symptoms which you will pick up on after a while.


Hope this helps.

Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi
I too use Clear Blue digital OPKs.
I do temp charting as well and they are pretty accurate.
As I am doing a natural FET, the clinic asked me to do clearblue OPKs everyday and let them know when I surge.
They recommended ClearBlue, so I guess if you do any OPKs use them.

Boots often have them on offer.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Leighanne my symptoms of OVing are pretty clear but  just wanting to poss try something else too, though I know as I have PCO and am taking Clomid now it'll probably not read right!  Guess my thinking is that if (and when) the Clomid doesn't work and I go back to square one I'll try the OV tests maybe!


----------



## Lindsey76 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I used Clearblue OV sticks last year but didn't have any luck with them.

I agree with natasha also, I had been talked out of using OV sticks as they can only detect a surge but not actually confirm you ovulated - for example if a womans cycle is annovulatory and does not ovulate at all, it may be trying to ovulate over and over again so will detect a surge but may have failed to complete the process.

I would also recommend charting too - which was recommended to me by Natasha.
Good luck with the Clomid

Lindsey
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nikki ~ I bought a cheap saliva ovulation monitor from the net but at the time I was using it I was injecting with FSH so it ended up showing ferning everyday which confused me until I realised it must of been the FSH   They are great though and you can really see the ferning, I think I bought mine just to see if your saliva does actually fern and it does  
I'm not sure if the ferning would happen with Clomid though like it did FSH 

Let me know if these appeal to you and I will try to find the site I bought mine from, It was the cheapest I could find at the time and is neat & compact 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive got some Acon ones off the net - tried one today out of curiousity as I know I am not OVing and it confirmed that - will give these a try - I know probably a waste of time and money but have to settle my curiousity plus keeps me busy and out of trouble!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I was browsing these in a well known pharmacy the other day

I looked at the calista cos altho i have heard of it i have never taken a closer look at it!!

I read all the info and right at the bottom, it advised not to be used with drugs such as clomiphene citrate aka clomid as it may not show accurate results now this is a saliva type one i dont know if the peesticks would be the same

Sorry its not much help!!

Emilyxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've used Clearblue ones befroe (normal not digital) and always got on fine with them! 

One thing I would say is that I only ever got positive with any brand on the DAY I ovulated, not 12~24 hours before, so don't rely on them totally.   
Also, if you're on clomid, it may affect the reading.

Marie xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I have only ever used the cheapest ones I could find on ebay and to start with thought they were useless as I wasn't getting a positive. However, one month I decided to carry on until I either got a positive or AF arrived and the tests detected a surge on day 19 - so the problem was that I was just giving up with them too early.

As has been said they only detect the LH surge, not whether you've actually ovulated but either way it's a useful indication of where in your cycle ovulation is likely to be should it happen.

Best of luck,

Chux xx


----------

